# looking for reviews on ARGC clinic



## jessie13

Hi there i am knew to this site and have been recommended to check it out through someone i met on fertility zone.
I have had 4 failed ICSI treatments at Bourn Hall, 1st and 3rd attempted BFN 2nd attempt from frozen from the 1st attempt BFP miscarried at 5 1/2 weeks  4th attempt got OHSS (which i have nearly done everytime but they never changed anything) got 29 eggs 14 fetilized and frozen day 1, after afew months had them thawed by day 6 they had all died   , no explaination. That was my last attempt on NHS and now will have to go private, lost confidence in Bourn and have now got the new patient form for ARGC.
I have heard lots of good things as regards to the success which is the main thing i'm interested in.
Any reviews or anyone going through the same thing would be nice to chat.
Thanks x


----------



## Wraakgodin

to FF, Jessie13!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I am so sorry to hear about your failed cycles and your loss, we do have a pregnancy, stillbirth & neonatal loss section that you may be interested in ~ CLICK HERE

Here is the link to the ARGC section -  CLICK HERE I am sure the lovely ladies there will be able to give you some advice and information about the clinic.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

ICSI ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Preparing for treatment/pregnancy (incorporating sub boards of complimentary, holistic & spiritual approaches and supplements & fertility friendly foods) ~ CLICK HERE 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~   CLICK HERE

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: CLICK HERE
Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!                

Sue


----------



## jessie13

Thankyou so much for your email i will try and get the hang of it on here and take a look around.
Thanks again xx


----------

